# Quick Hunting Camp Fruit Cobbler



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

My group likes this better than real cobbler.

• QUICK DEER CAMP FRUIT COBBLER
• 
• 1 stick butter 
• 1 1/4 cup flour 
• 3/4 cup milk 
• 1 cup sugar 
• 2 tsp baking powder
• 2-3 cans fruit drained ( I like to mix apples and peaches) 
• 1 cup sugar
• 1 teaspoon cinnamon
• ¼ cup of brown sugar and ¼ cup of sugar mixed
Melt butter in glass casserole dish.
Mix 1 ¼ cup flour, 1 cup sugar, ¾ cup milk and ½ tsp cinnamon together and pour over melted butter.
Pour drained canned fruit into mixture evenly and press into mixture.
Mix remaining ½ tsp cinnamon, ¼ cup of brown sugar and the ¼ cup of sugar and sprinkle over the top of the fruit and mixture. Bake at about 350 degrees for about 40 minutes or until golden brown and cooked all the way through. Serve with Vanilla Blue Bell or Whipped Cream.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Reminds me of cobbler we made when I was in scouts so many many years ago.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I listed 1 cup of sugar twice in the ingredients it should only be listed once. Just follow the instructions and you will be fine. It is good eating. ET


----------



## dogstuffer (Feb 19, 2010)

have you made it in a dutch oven in the firepit? it sounds like a really good dessert at anytime of year to me.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

No but I do not see why it would not be great in a dutch oven. You may need to use a full cup of milkif you only use two cans of drained fruit. I just made one with only two cans of drained fruit and it was a little dry. It just took more blue bell home style vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Lifes2fun (Feb 25, 2010)

We used to do Peach Cobbler like this in a cast iron dutch oven on the campfire in scouts......yummmmmmmy


----------

